# painting new gutter



## Mitch M (Dec 4, 2006)

I am going to install a short pc of new aluminum gutter on a clients house. He wants the gutter painted to match the trim. I found a previous post on painting new aluminum but it was from 2005. Anybody have any ideas on painting it and prepping now? It is not but about 12' long and it is on the back of the house but it is on a million dollar house. So it has to look good and be problem free.


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

car paint and a hvlp gun... go to your local SW auto paint store to match the color


----------



## Brian Smith (Feb 9, 2009)

I would brush out a good exterior paint. I have painted several gutters and down spouts and never had a problem. If your worried about brush marks put a little floetrol in the paint.


----------



## NAV (Sep 5, 2008)

dont use car paint, its not necessary.

degloss the gutter with de-glosser Will-Bond works well


spray or brush the gutter with latex exterior paint - the same paint he painted his house with. he might even have some in his basement, ask, it can save you time. even if the paint is old you can get it matched easily with the label on the can.


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

NAV said:


> dont use car paint, its not necessary.



Obviously you only work on HUD homes polishing turds all day, this is a short pc of new aluminum gutter on the back of a million dollar house.

sheesh.


Look here Mitch M what you need to do is buy a round trip ticket, Business class of course, to Italy where you can get a special paint that is only made 1 day a year and on that sacred day 2 quarts are produced. Procure _*only*_ enough to coat the short piece of replacement gutter, I hear this special paint is expensive.
Short pieces of new aluminum gutter attached to the backside of million dollar homes deserve only the finest coatings that money can buy Mitch M.




Make us proud.


:thumbsup:


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

You are over thinking this. brush or spray it with some quality exterior paint and you will be alright.


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

look.....
if you want to do it the right way, spray automotive paint
it's not like you can buy gutter with latex paint on it....


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

world llc said:


> look.....
> if you want to do it the right way, spray automotive paint
> it's not like you can buy gutter with latex paint on it....


Now hold on a second there hot rod, I know for a fact that a company located on a small unnamed island somewhere in the arctic sea sells pre~painted short pieces of new aluminum gutter for the backsides of mansions.
You have to travel there to get it though...

life is just too hard sometimes.


----------



## DRC (Dec 4, 2008)

world llc said:


> look.....
> if you want to do it the right way, spray automotive paint
> it's not like you can buy gutter with latex paint on it....


Do you recommend using a clear coat on it as well?:whistling

Auto paint is over kill. Willbond or some sandpaper. Perhaps a coat of bonding primer if you are really worried. Then paint it with what ever was used on the rest of the trim. A couple of hours if you drag your ass and talk to the HO or play with the dog.:thumbup:


----------



## monkey (Jan 25, 2009)

I'll second the wilbond thing. It's more or less a stock item that I "should" always have with me. It will cut right through the factory finish before you know what happened. 
I should mention that it will leave a bit of a chalky finish. You could add some EB to a Zinsser product or the bonding primer as suggested.
You could also not overthink a 12 ft. gutter.
If I was already on the job for other work I don't think I could charge more than 1hr. labor for said gutter. Less if on the ground.
On a side note.... Does anyone know what the factory finish is?


----------



## Mitch M (Dec 4, 2006)

Thanks guys. The owners only wants this gutter installed so that we can install some downspouts down to a couple of water barrels. With the drought that we suffered last year he bought two barrels so that he can water his plants.

It is at the very back of the house on a lean to storage addition. Brush is OK I just don't want it peeling 6 months after I put it up.


----------



## rajpaint (Feb 14, 2009)

35 years in the biz, a good acrylic exterior paint will do the job, forget the sillyness !


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

rajpaint said:


> 35 years in the biz, a good acrylic exterior paint will do the job.



100% correct.


----------



## Mitch M (Dec 4, 2006)

rajpaint said:


> 35 years in the biz, a good acrylic exterior paint will do the job, forget the sillyness !



I figured as much. Do I still need to do anything special to prep it?


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

Mitch M said:


> I figured as much. Do I still need to do anything special to prep it?


Actually there is.

On top of a huge mountain in Nepal there sits this guy who does nothing all day but mix a special formula to prime new aluminum gutter replacement pieces...

scuff the thing with 100 grit, and slap paint on it FFS!


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

WisePainter said:


> scuff the thing with 100 grit, and slap paint on it FFS!


:laughing:
What he said, just paint it, take pictures of it and post here or in your albums so we can see this bad mama jamma.


----------



## rustyjames (Aug 28, 2008)

WisePainter said:


> Actually there is.
> 
> On top of a huge mountain in Nepal there sits this guy who does nothing all day but mix a special formula to prime new aluminum gutter replacement pieces...
> 
> scuff the thing with 100 grit, and slap paint on it FFS!


100 grit? You're a butcher! I would wet sand with 1000 and then 2000 between coats.


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

rustyjames said:


> 100 grit? You're a butcher! I would wet sand with 1000 and then 2000 between coats.



2000 between coats and 12000 after the final 20th coat of clear ON A FRAME OFF RESTORATION OF FIRST MODEL YEAR SHELBY COBRA!

We are talking about a damn length of gutter for an apparent tree hugger. Scuff and paint and what the other guys said. (not the auto/hvlp crap)


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

MALCO.New.York said:


> 2000 between coats and 12000 after the final 20th coat of clear ON A FRAME OFF RESTORATION OF FIRST MODEL YEAR SHELBY COBRA!
> 
> We are talking about a damn length of gutter for an apparent tree hugger. Scuff and paint and what the other guys said. (not the auto/hvlp crap)


 
Am I the only one on this forum who appreciates Malco's logic and irrerverant sense of humor?


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

Wolfgang said:


> Am I the only one on this forum who appreciates Malco's logic and irrerverant sense of humor?


 Naww, he is alright. :thumbsup:


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

Wolfgang said:


> Am I the only one on this forum who appreciates Malco's logic and irrerverant sense of humor?


Who?


----------



## NEPS.US (Feb 6, 2008)

At least he doesnt want to know the ln/ft pricing for painting gutters.


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

True, I am just waiting for the high res pictures so i can see how my expertise was put to use.


----------



## tookalook (Feb 14, 2007)

*Why not*

Why not buy a length of painted trough lay it out on horses scuff it with a barrio pad roll on some acrylic enamel


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

some of the trim coils are being painted with acrylics now, should be great on a gutter


----------



## Mitch M (Dec 4, 2006)

Here is a before picture. I am waiting for a part for the gutter to come in and then I will install. I will post a new picture once I get it finished.

I will do my best to make everyone proud!!!!:thumbup::clap:


----------



## Mitch M (Dec 4, 2006)

Here is some paint that the owner has that I have been using for painting some wood trim. It is 100% Acrylic. Is this OK for this little pc of gutter?


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

High Gloss gutters went out with the 90's.

:laughing:



Try something a bit less "_shiny_", satin finish is the industry standard.


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

Is that what is on the facia and other surrounding trim? If so then use it. If not then get something less shiney as suggested.
I typically use either semi-gloss or satin on my exterior work.

That is an exterior product right?


----------



## Mitch M (Dec 4, 2006)

This is the same paint that has been used on the trim on the rest of the house.


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

Use it then. Are the other gutters painted with it as well?


----------



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

You do realize it only would have cost you about $30-40 to have a gutter company make you up a gutter and downspout to go there. Looks like cameo gutter metal would have been a perfect match there.

Field painted gutters always look like crap after a year or two


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

Patrick said:


> Field painted gutters always look like crap after a year or two


So stop field painting gutters and let a painter do it.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

WisePainter said:


> So stop field painting gutters and let a painter do it.
> 
> :thumbsup:


 :laughing: good one.


----------



## Mitch M (Dec 4, 2006)

This is getting over analyzed. The rest of the gutters are copper. This is on the back of the house where no one sees it. Besides I need the work and most of the gutter co's have a minimum charge. This is also one of my best customers. I am also getting ready to repair a truss for him in his finished basement.:clap:


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

Mitch M said:


> This is getting over analyzed. The rest of the gutters are copper. This is on the back of the house where no one sees it. Besides I need the work and most of the gutter co's have a minimum charge. This is also one of my best customers. I am also getting ready to repair a truss for him in his finished basement.:clap:


Very noble, and wise to keep busy with your best client.

So you got those pictures of the finished product?


----------



## NAV (Sep 5, 2008)

NAV said:


> dont use car paint, its not necessary.
> 
> degloss the gutter with de-glosser Will-Bond works well
> 
> ...


Good idea asking the Home Owner for the material. 

Pat myself on the back.:thumbup:


----------



## DRC (Dec 4, 2008)

NAV said:


> Good idea asking the Home Owner for the material.
> 
> Pat myself on the back.:thumbup:


One day I hope to be half as good and wise as you.:notworthy


----------



## Mitch M (Dec 4, 2006)

WisePainter said:


> Very noble, and wise to keep busy with your best client.
> 
> So you got those pictures of the finished product?


Supplier was out of one part that I need. I hope to do it next week. I promise to send a picture of finished product.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

WisePainter said:


> So stop field painting gutters and let a painter do it.
> 
> :thumbsup:


Ive never painted a gutter, only ripped down gutters that "painters" "painted" I've also sided a lot of houses that "painters" "painted"


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

Patrick said:


> Ive never painted a gutter, only ripped down gutters that "painters" "painted" I've also sided a lot of houses that "painters" "painted"


wow, you sure showed me...


:blink:


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Patrick said:


> Ive never painted a gutter, only ripped down gutters that "painters" "painted" I've also sided a lot of houses that "painters" "painted"


I've sided a lot of houses that siders sided. Your point is?


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

You guys fighting over the silly stuff still?


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

Guys keep it on topic, or this thread will get axed.


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

Cole said:


> Guys keep it on topic, or this thread will get axed.


Hear that fellas, I plan on seeing the finished product. So you guys better toe the line.:cheesygri


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

Workaholic said:


> Hear that fellas, I plan on seeing the finished product. So you guys better tow the line.:cheesygri



"Toe the Line"

As in Military or Merchant Marine, Stand Fast, at Attention, Toes on The Line!!


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

MALCO.New.York said:


> "Toe the Line"
> 
> As in Military or Merchant Marine, Stand Fast, at Attention, Toes on The Line!!


 My bad, you persnickety New Yorker.


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

Cole said:


> Guys keep it on topic, or this thread will get axed.


Gee Cole, lets keep people who are NOT PAINTERS from posting asstard remarks like this one:



Patrick said:


> You do realize it only would have cost you about $30-40 to have a gutter company make you up a gutter and downspout to go there. Looks like cameo gutter metal would have been a perfect match there.
> 
> Field painted gutters always look like crap after a year or two



Out of the *PAINTING* forum....


_remarkable_ concept.


----------



## DRC (Dec 4, 2008)

Cole said:


> Guys keep it on topic, or this thread will get axed.


how can we stay on topic if you keep changing the subject?:whistling


----------



## Cole (Aug 27, 2004)

WisePainter said:


> Gee Cole, lets keep people who are NOT PAINTERS from posting asstard remarks like this one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Report the damn post and we will take care of it. If you report the post it will be removed immediately. Simple Enough?


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

Cole said:


> Report the damn post and we will take care of it. If you report the post it will be removed immediately. Simple Enough?



I _*did*_ report the post...

and yes, I did find it to be simple.


----------



## rustyjames (Aug 28, 2008)

Wow, all this over what looks like a 12' piece of gutter. At that elevation the HO might be bugged out if there's a noticeable brush stroke. If the rest of the house has copper, that's what should go there. Especially since the place is "upscale."


----------



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

Cole said:


> Report the damn post and we will take care of it. If you report the post it will be removed immediately. Simple Enough?


I wasn't aware that I wasn't allowed to post in the painting forum. I simply saw that someone had been going on for a week about how to handle a 10' piece of gutter, Thought I would make a suggestion that would have saved time and money. 

So according to you Cole, he can just report my post and you will remove it? 

You got people posting gay porn all over the forum and your gonna worry about me suggesting that someone install a new gutter rather than paint it? 

This forums really been going down hill the last few months in my opinion


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

As Cyndi Lauper, now know as "Cynthia", so simply and eloquently put it back in the 80's, "Money! Money changes EVERYTHING!!"

And the fact that a buncha Liquor Drinkin, Gun Totin', Key Punchin' Contractor Hoodlums such as myself, have DEEPLY and EFFECTIVELY inserted themselves in this BARE-KNUCLED WORKING MANS Forum!!!

Anything else would be "Uncivilized"!!!


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

Patrick said:


> I wasn't aware that I wasn't allowed to post in the painting forum. I simply saw that someone had been going on for a week about how to handle a 10' piece of gutter, Thought I would make a suggestion that would have saved time and money.
> 
> So according to you Cole, he can just report my post and you will remove it?
> 
> ...


1) Nobody was talking about you.

2) posting that "field painted gutters suck"*** is a slam to painters that do it all the time with success (me), especially when you aren't a painter. Just because you saw a couple that didn't hold up is no reason to paint us all with the same brush...snicker snicker.

3) I have no problem with other trades posting here *to seek info to help them along with what they are doing*. Everything else seems to be either spamming or trolling lately.

4) I don't actually have a number 4, but whatever.


*


**


you said:


> Field painted gutters always look like crap after a year or two


^^^*That* is trolling btw.


----------



## Patrick (Apr 12, 2006)

WisePainter said:


> High Gloss gutters went out with the 90's.


Based on your definition that would be trolling also... Why dont you let the moderators decide what can and cant be posted, instead of playing volunteer deputy forum sheriff. 

We still sell a lot of high gloss gutters. Just like you supposedly paint a lot of gutters.


----------



## Tom Struble (Mar 2, 2007)

i would be more concerned about the lack of a kickout flashing than the color of the gutter if i was the homeowner


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

Patrick said:


> Based on your definition that would be trolling also... Why dont you let the moderators decide what can and cant be posted, instead of playing volunteer deputy forum sheriff.



License and registration please...


----------



## MALCO.New.York (Feb 27, 2008)

How did the perfect opportunity to beat up on a relatively silly posed question become a slug-fest with a Biatch Theme?


----------



## WisePainter (Sep 16, 2008)

MALCO.New.York said:


> How did the perfect opportunity to beat up on a relatively silly posed question become a slug-fest with a Biatch Theme?


I blame you.

as usual.


----------

